

Intel's Ultra Low-Voltage Chips for Micro-Servers - Andys
http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20110315175426_Intel_Unveils_Plans_to_Create_Atom_for_Micro_Servers.html

======
Andys
The good: the announced chips support 64-bit, visualization, and ECC, 8MB
cache, and plenty of PCIe lanes. Decent clock speeds topping out at almost
4GHz.

The bad: Maximum 32GB ram. Only a single CPU socket supported per system.

Next year there will be Atom-based versions. Overall I these will beat the
current Xeons in Performance/Watt but will probably beat them on price judging
from the platform limitations.

It seems like a cautious, low-risk move into what could be a quickly growing
new market depending on the next moves by AMD/Nvidia/ARM/etc.

